# Anyone having trouble uploading pics?



## awhyley

Hi Nikkos,

I'm having trouble attaching pics?  Has anyone reported this?  

(When I tried to attach a print screen in the post, to show the error, that didn't work either).


----------



## meka72

I am having the same issue. I assumed the system upgrade caused it. Hopefully the issue will be fixed soon.


----------



## TrulyBlessed

Checking in with the same issue. All error messages.


----------



## Maracujá

Yup, same here unfortunately.


----------



## awhyley

I hope that they resolve this quickly.  The election memes are still fire! (and need to be posted)


----------



## Chicoro

Me, either...can't post pictures.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I could at first but I can’t at all now.


----------



## calm_delight

Yes.  I thought it was a sign since the picture was a little bit on the mean side. LOL


----------



## awhyley

calm_delight said:


> Yes.  I thought it was a sign since the picture was a little bit on the mean side. LOL



Yeah, since I wanted to post election memes, I figured those were banned for a bit at first.  Glad it's only an upgrade glitch.


----------



## beverly

I have the issue reported, thanks for keeping me informed. I actually had trouble posting pics too, and I thought it was my phone  - lol. I believe these issues should be resolved this weekend with a few upgrade surprises


----------



## dimopoulos

This should be resolved by now. Thanks all for the patience!


----------



## TrulyBlessed

...


----------



## awhyley

Hi Nikos,

Thank you!!! It works as pics are attaching, but I'm wondering whether we're goin to get the "thumbnail" or "full image" functionality back.
Right now, we only have the one size being attached.


----------



## Newhottie

dimopoulos said:


> This should be resolved by now. Thanks all for the patience!



Hi 
Still not working for me. I initially got one image about a week ago  but the rest refused to load not sure why one even loaded. Tried from iPhone and Android. I don’t use this site from a laptop and would too much trouble having to log in move images and upload from there.


----------



## awhyley

awhyley said:


> Hi Nikos,
> 
> Thank you!!! It works as pics are attaching, but I'm wondering whether we're goin to get the "thumbnail" or "full image" functionality back.
> Right now, we only have the one size being attached.



Hey Nikos,

Just realizing that when I click "Insert" it gives me the option to select either thumbnail or full.  Thanks! 



Newhottie said:


> Hi
> Still not working for me. I initially got one image about a week ago  but the rest refused to load not sure why one even loaded. Tried from iPhone and Android. I don’t use this site from a laptop and would too much trouble having to log in move images and upload from there.



I would suggest that you try it from a laptop in any event to confirm, and Nikos can attempt to fix the phone screen version.


----------



## Newhottie

awhyley said:


> Hey Nikos,
> 
> Just realizing that when I click "Insert" it gives me the option to select either thumbnail or full.  Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> I would suggest that you try it from a laptop in any event to confirm, and Nikos can attempt to fix the phone screen version.


Aha. Too much work. I literally only use laptop for work and everything else on my devices. Hopefully they get the phone version sorted soon.


----------



## beverly

Thanks @Newhottie - we will look into this


----------



## kimpaur

Definitely not working from phone


----------



## dimopoulos

kimpaur said:


> Definitely not working from phone


What do you guys see on the phone? Any error messages etc?

I just tested it in a different forum using my Android and it uploaded a picture just fine.


----------



## dimopoulos

Lemons


----------



## kimpaur

Testing


----------



## kimpaur

dimopoulos said:


> What do you guys see on the phone? Any error messages etc?
> 
> I just tested it in a different forum using my Android and it uploaded a picture just fine.


Looks like it’s working now!


----------



## HappyAtLast

I can't upload pictures again. Using Samsung and Chrome browsers.


----------



## kimpaur

I can’t upload either, I thought I was in trouble for something I posted 

 Using iPhone /Safari Browser.


----------



## Platinum

I’m having trouble with it now. I have an iPhone and a Samsung. I can’t unload pics from either right now.


----------



## beverly

Platinum are you still having this issue?


----------



## kimpaur

I still can’t upload from iPhone either


----------



## abioni

I can't upload image from a Samsung phone.


----------



## TrulyBlessed

Test


----------



## kimpaur

test

eta
Ladies, I figured it out! You have to go and resize your pic, the images are too big
I changed mine to 600 x 681 and it works


----------



## Fine 4s

I haven't been able to upload pics in a Very long long time but figured it was just me not being tech savvy.....like over a year might have been the last time I tried.


----------



## beverly

Fine 4s said:


> I haven't been able to upload pics in a Very long long time but figured it was just me not being tech savvy.....like over a year might have been the last time I tried.


did you make sure the size is 600 x 681 before uploading?


----------



## Fine 4s

Hi Beverly, I read that post after my posting. If I do post again, I'll try that. Thanks!


----------

